# pubscens



## Rayb (May 24, 2007)

my only plants going on the fourth year but they never multiply they do bloom every year so far click on photos to enlarge


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2007)

Very nice. Is that another one in front?


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2007)

Lovely, Ray. 
They keep tugging at me everytime I walk by the plant sales benches here at NEWFS. I took a photo this morning of a cute little cross with a pink spotted throat that I'm just enamored with. But alas....I must pay my bills this month. 
Sigh...


----------



## John M (May 24, 2007)

Rayb, that's a nice chunky pouch on that flower. Too bad it won't increase for you and give you more flowers. 


Heather; what is NEWFS? Oh, and for the record - BILLS SUCK! Just do what I do. Don't pay 'em. That way, you get lots of reading material in the mail, in the form of disconnection notices. You also get nice phone calls from people you can't understand in India wanting to know how you are doing?


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2007)

John M said:


> Heather; what is NEWFS? Oh, and for the record - BILLS SUCK! Just do what I do. Don't pay 'em. That way, you get lots of reading material in the mail, in the form of disconnection notices. You also get nice phone calls from people you can't understand in India wanting to know how you are doing?



John - I am working (since March) at the New England Wildflower Society where it is a lovely warm day today. Check out the web site and some photos I've taken this spring.  

www.newenglandWILD.org
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3684


----------



## Rayb (May 24, 2007)

Hi Eric,
yes that's another in front but it's not from the other plant I bought anotheer and it has flowered twice before but decided not to this year. I guess I should be glad they are growing.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2007)

Thanx. Did you take the pictures at night w/ a flash?


----------

